# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Ai cần vé tàu hãy gọi 0913.585.303  - Phòng Vé Hara Thông báo

## huytran1002

Phòng vé chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp vé tàu giá rẻ,vé máy bay.Chúng tôi xin cam kết giao vé tận nơi trong vòng bán kính 7km tính từ ga hà nội,kém theo luôn đảm bảo một khi chúng tôi đã nhận thì khách hàng luôn có vé.Qúy khách có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ  0913.585.303.Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ

----------

